# How about ... ?



## Boljon

- This is not what I want.
- How about that one?

In order to say this "how about" in the dialogue above, which expressions are the most used in various languages?

Thank you!

PS:
In my opinion:
Chinese:…怎么样？
Japanese:…は「どう[いかが]ですか。
Korean:…은 어떤가? / …은 어떻게 됐나?


----------



## Billopoulos

In _Greek _you can say:

_*Τι θα έλεγες γι αυτό?*_

That can be translated as: What would you say about this one?


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:

- Questo non è quello che voglio io.
- Cosa ne pensi di quello/quell'altro? / Che ne dici di quell'altro?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Billopoulos said:


> In _Greek _you can say:
> 
> _*Τι θα έλεγες γι αυτό?*_
> 
> That can be translated as: What would you say about this one?


Same here.

*Turkish:* *
 Ya buna ne dersin?*
_
ya_ is used for emphasis and can be omitted.


----------



## olivinha

In Portuguese:
- Isto não é o que eu quero.
- Que tal aquele?
O


----------



## Tim~!

Boljon said:


> - This is not what I want.
> - How about that one?



In Esperanto:

-Mi ne volas ĉi tiun
-Ĉu tiu plibonas/plitaŭgas?

The problem, of course, with Esperanto is that it's not really used for any kind of commercial transactions, so there's not really any call for such an expression, at least formally.

What I've given you above is 'Is this one better/more appropriate?'.


----------



## linguist786

Boljon said:


> Chinese:…怎么样？


Can you really use _zěn me yàng_ like that? I've always thought it just meant "how". For example, _zhōng guó zěn me yàng _- How is China? (What's China like?).

My question is, can you use _zěn me yàng_ on its own to mean "How about this?"?

Anyway, I don't think there is a set phrase for "How about..?" in Urdu/Hindi/Gujarati, but in the context given:

*Hindi/Urdu:*

यह मुझे नहीं चाहिए /يہ مجهے نہيں چاہئے _(yeh mujhe nahiiN chaahiye)_ 
this - to me - not - want
("I don't want this")

यह कैसा लगता है? / يہ كيسا لگتا ہے؟ _(yeh kaisaa lagtaa hai?)_ 
this - how - feel - is ?
("How about this?")

*Gujarati:*

આ મને નથી જોઇતુ _(aa mané nathii joytu)_
this - to me - not - want
("I don't want this")

આ કેવું લાગે છે? _(aa kevu laage Che?)_
this - how - feel - is
("How about this?")


----------



## Etcetera

Boljon said:


> - This is not what I want.
> - How about that one?


In Russian:
- Это не то, что мне нужно/что я хочу.
- Как насчет этого?
It comes to my head first, so I suppose it's the most natural way to say that.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

In *Spanish*, it's similar to Portuguese and Italian. One could say:

- Qué tal ...?
- Qué hay con ...?
- Qué dices de ...?
- Qué opinas de ...?
- Qué te parece ...?

There are more, but I think these will suffice...


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

Also many possibilites here, I'll list some of them.

*Entä*(*pä*)* ... ?
**Entä*(*pä*)* sitten ... ?*
*Miten olisi ... ?
Kävisikö ... ?
Sopisiko ... ?
*
Note: -pä is just an emphasizing suffix which can be left out.


----------



## optimistique

Boljon said:


> - This is not what I want.
> - How about that one?
> 
> In order to say this "how about" in the dialogue above, which expressions are the most used in various languages?



In Dutch:

- Dit is niet wat ik wil.
- _Wat vind je dan van die (referring to common gender)/Wat vind je daar dan van (referring to neuter)?

_translates as: What do you think about that one then?


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog, umm I don't know if they have the equal meaning but we have: 
How about this one - ito kaya


----------



## parakseno

> - This is not what I want.
> - How about that one?



*Romanian:*
-_Asta nu e ce vreau_.

-_Ce zici de aia/aceea?_ or
-_Dar aia/aceea?
_
"aia" and "aceea" mean both the same thing ("that"/"that one") just that "aceea" is the more formal/literary/politically-correct form. But "aia", on the other hand, is much shorter.


----------



## Reigh

In German:

Wie wäre es damit/hiermit? / Wie wär's damit/hiermit?
Wie wäre es mit dem/der hier? (according to gramm. gender)

Literally these mean "How would it be with that/this(one)?"


----------



## vince

Cantonese:

呢個                     哩?
(ni go le?)

(I'm not sure about the final character)


----------



## mcibor

Polish:
To nie jest to, co chcę. - This is not what I want.
A tamto? - How about that one?

There's an interesting thread about this in
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=350402


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

This is not what I want. -  Ovo nije to što hoću.
How about that one? -  A ono?


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> Polish:
> To nie jest to, co chcę. - This is not what I want.
> A tamto? - How about that one?
> 
> There's an interesting thread about this in
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=350402


Apart from this, you can also use:
_A co powiesz na to?_
_A co myślisz o (tam)tym?_


_***_

I think in French you could say:
Que pensez-vous/penses-tu de celui-là ?
Que diriez-vous/dirais-tu de celui-là ?

Note that celui-là (masculine singular) is dependant on the gender and number so it changes according to what you mean.


Tom


----------



## daoxunchang

linguist786 said:


> Can you really use _zěn me yàng_ like that? I've always thought it just meant "how". For example, _zhōng guó zěn me yàng _- How is China? (What's China like?).
> 
> My question is, can you use _zěn me yàng_ on its own to mean "How about this?"?


Of course we can. Oh, but of course you have to add the chosen thing/person/place before these three characters. 
e.g. 这个东西怎么样？/这地方怎么样？/这个怎么样？/这人怎么样？


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian, "how about that?" becomes:  "Un chi?"  (lit.  "that what?")

"This is not what I want."  becomes "In un chize keh mikhaastam nist."


----------



## vince

daoxunchang said:


> Of course we can. Oh, but of course you have to add the chosen thing/person/place before these three characters.
> e.g. 这个东西怎么样？/这地方怎么样？/这个怎么样？/这人怎么样？


 
I believe there a similar construction in Cantonese:

object + 点 (唔点呀) _dim (m dim a)_?
e.g. to translate your above example into Cantonese:  呢个嘢点? _(ni go dim) / _呢个地方点? _(ni go dei fong dim) / _呢个人点? (_ni go yan dim_)

which is kind of like "is OBJECT okay?"

I believe 点 is short for 点样 _dim yeung_ (English: how) = Mandarin/Written Chinese 怎么样 zenme yang


*Note: I converted everything to Simplified Characters since your post was in Simplified to keep consistency, but obviously people in Hong Kong wouldn't write Simplified, people should just convert the characters into Traditional in their heads if it makes them happy


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: *Kuidas oleks...?*


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
- To není ono. 
- *A co *tohle/toto?

In Lithuanian.
- Šitas/šita(m./f.) man netinka.
- *O kaip* šitas/šita/anas/ana?


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic:

hatha laysa ma ureed = this is not what I want
matha 'an thaak? = what (not how) about that?


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian

How about this one? = A tova? (and/but this?)


----------

